# Digestive enzymes



## Silkymandu (Oct 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if digestive enzymes make you constipated? Vegetarian vs. Pancreatic? I'm trying to find a solution for occasional bloating and daily gas. Anyone have solutions? How about probiotics for gas? Which works and how do you have to take them to work?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I don't think digestive enzymes would make one constipated. Creon, a particular brand, actually has been shown to help with bloating.Probiotics, such as Culturelle, may reduce gas produced by bacterial fermentation of undigested carbohydrates. See more about it at http://www.culturelle.com/index.jsp


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

No I dont believe they make you constipated, at least it didnt happen to me. I sometimes take a product called "multi-enzyme formula" from GNC, recommended by my gastro to help w/gas.When I took them, (dont take them much anymore) I took 1 capsule w/meals and at bedtime. The bottle said they were vegan, but this formula at GNC had most of the enzymes that my gastro had given me a list of. Hope this helps.


----------



## Silkymandu (Oct 6, 2004)

The pancreatic enzyme made me constipated. The vegan kind made me bloat more but loosened my stools (Wholefoods brand). I don't know if it's a brand thing but I've only tried one brand for each of them. Nancycat, did the multi-enzyme help you with gas?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Betterlife-Yes it appeared to help me w/gas. However after being on elavil (for pain) for a few months I found that I had less gas and I only take it occasionally now.


----------



## 16457 (Jul 6, 2005)

You can't just take 1 or 2 products and expect miracles to work. Everything has to balanced in life even our body and what we consume.I tell you what worksYou must make sure you take all three)1)Colon Fiber & Cleansing - Colonix set(for constipation)(www.drnatura.com)2)Probiotics 4 billion cells (GNC or Dr.natura's)3)Digestive Enzymes (GNC or Dr. Natura's)Take all of them daily.Why? Colon Fiber and Cleansing cleanse your intestines and colon and make it healthy. It also helps get rid of parasites causing your IBS problems. You also need to replenish your healthy bacteria daily because we excrete bad and good bacteria daily. However, always make sure that your friendly bacteria is sufficient to keep the bad bacteria in check. Taking more probiotics never do any harm. Digestive enzymes is to help your digest food (Take before meals) so that you do not suffer from gas, bloating and etc.. but do not take too much of this. Just take as instructed before every meal. Don't be afraid that you will be constipated by taking digestive enzymes. If you follow this above by taking Fiber, 8-12 glass of water per day, and do the colon cleanse while taking plenty of probiotics... you will not be constipated.Remember taking fiber without sufficient water can make you constipated. So after taking fiber, please take 1 and 1.2 glass of water with it.This regime helped me solve all my IBS problem. I didn't have to take nexium, zelnorm, GAS-X, antacids, prilosec and all those pills anymore!Even my doctor told me to keep doing what i was doing because he was seeing results!Hope this helps. Say goodbye to medicines.Lynette


----------



## 22281 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have not had any problems w/ digesive enzymes and constipation. From what I know using probiotics might help w/ bloating and gas. I use both digestive enzymes and probiotics and find they help. Could it be just a timing coincidence you are seeing w/ the 2 kinds of enzymes? I found alot of useful, easy to read info in the book 'Gut Solutions". If you have a Vitamin Shoppe near you, they let you take some books out like a library. Or are nice about just letting me sit there and read... Dianne


----------



## 18862 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey..I have problems with Constipation, gas, and discomfort, and recently bought Natrol's "Digest Support." Has anyone tried this? Also, I want to start taking probiotics, but there are soooo many kinds and I don't know which is legit. What, specifically, do you guys take?


----------



## 17719 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello,I have not had any constipation issues with digestive enzymes either....but everyone's body is different. I have tried SEVERAL probiotics, and so far one that is helping more than others..including yogurt is Enzymatic Therapy Acidophilus Pearls....I found it cheapest at Swansonvitamins.com I am taking a lot more than what is recommended, but I am loading up and then I will back off. I would take at least one in the am and one in the pm to start.Good Luck everyone...this is a horrible thing to deal with on a daily basis....and for the life of me, I do not understand with as many IBSers that there are out there that something cannot be done about this. It has to be all of the junk in our food. SIGH


----------

